# Interpreting pig sounds?



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

I got a piglet 3 days ago named Bentley. I've never had pigs before and I'm having a hard time figuring out what his sounds mean and what he's trying to tell me. I'm hoping y'all can help!

I know what the screaming means, that's an easy one lol. He screams when I pick him up or if he even thinks I might be thinking about picking him up. In addition to screaming, he makes this creepy maniacal growling sound when he is mad. if he wasn't so tiny, that sound would make me fear for my life. 
This morning I was sitting in his pen with him and he was walking around and grunting. Sme grunts were spaced out, then he was grunting really fast. He also mutters, sighs, and quietly grunts while I pet him or rub his belly or feed him.

This isn't a sound, but i've wondered about this too. Tail wagging. Is it like a dog and they do it when happy? Bentley wags his tail whenever I talk to him and he wags it really fast and continuously whenever I sing to him.

That's all the sounds I can think of right now, I may have to add more later.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

When I had pigs they always just grunted. I think it's just a natural pig thing. As for the tail, mine wagged his tail when I scratched his belly. I think he liked it


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think pigs grunt when they are happy, or just to communicate with each other. A mother pig will grunt at her babies when she is getting ready to lay down for them to nurse (so they know to scatter so she doesn't squish them) and she will grunt while they are nursing. They also grunt while they are giving birth. Tail wagging I think does mean they are happy like a dog does.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

pigs talk. yep, they really do! They will grunt about everything. Pig, our potbelly, grunts and squeals at us all the time. They will wag their tails just like a dog when they are happy. The growl is just another form of talking. Depending on when he is doing it, it's not that big a deal. I worried more when my sows looked at me and came after me without making a sound!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kccjer said:


> I worried more when my sows looked at me and came after me without making a sound!


I can understand that!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Just wait till he gets bigger and starts barking at you when he gets mad. You will be quick to understand that barking means "get out fast or get bitten!"


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Used2bmimi said:


> Just wait till he gets bigger and starts barking at you when he gets mad. You will be quick to understand that barking means "get out fast or get bitten!"


Except mine will run and bark when they are happy too! Aren't they funny critters???


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

They are so fun! My sows are SO vocal ..they always have something to say..especially at feeding time!!! It sounds like they are being killed if they see another animal being fed before them!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Pigs are so much fun. We taught our sow " stupid pig tricks" just 'cause she was such a ham...pun intended She would stand at the fence and call to my husband whenever she saw him drinking a beer. He would go over and offer her the last of the bottle which she would take in her mouth and tip up. It got to the point where I would come home from work and see DH and his buddies standing out by the pigpen drinking beer and sharing with one very happy pig!


----------

